# return on cat's..is it worth it



## pgm (Dec 13, 2010)

what is the return on a cat....any cat the worst case.....

i have decated 50 cat's some are pre cat's and others are originals that say toyota....and other manufactures names on them

what i am trying to find out: 

what is the worst case amount....

what will i be looking at a minumium of 

0-10g pt ?
0-10g pd ?
0-10g rd ?

Do all cat's have all three metals or is rd not added in some cat's.

i am thinking of doing a mapping system where i will make a map of all the different types of cat's, i will dec-cat and then test to see return. but i am thinking someone out there must have done this already

any idea's....?


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 26, 2010)

You can find quantum of ebooks with pictures of different cats however you have to pay for them.

This one is not that expensive:
http://scrapyourcats.com/

I have found this on ebay - it may be worth look for anyone new to cats buying & selling:
http://reviews.ebay.com/Scrap-Catalytic-Converter-Aftermarkets_W0QQugidZ10000000003438472

Here is bit more expensive manual:
http://www.scrapcatalyticconverterguide.com/


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 26, 2010)

I've heard of one book selling for $6000.


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 26, 2010)

goldsilverpro said:


> I've heard of one book selling for $6000.



That one must include 60 free catalysers :mrgreen: 
Considering for what you are asking for your ebook, that their one must be ultra rip-off and you are doing charity 
We are certainly blessed that you staying here with us.


----------



## pgm (Jan 2, 2011)

patnor1011 said:


> You can find quantum of ebooks with pictures of different cats however you have to pay for them.
> 
> This one is not that expensive:
> http://scrapyourcats.com/
> ...



thanks will check this link out


----------

